

Show HN : Ideya - A fast way to write down your ideas - shainvs
http://www.ideyaapp.tk/

======
shalinshah
This is my side project but it's a simple app.

Facebook:<http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ideya-App/534278166588750>

Twitter:<https://twitter.com/ideyaapp>

iTunes Link:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ideya/id578536295?ls=1&m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ideya/id578536295?ls=1&mt=8)

